# Off-Duty NYPD Cop Shot By Police Dies



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

_Courtesy of __NY1 News_

The off-duty cop shot by police at a White Castle in the Bronx 10 days ago has died.

Police sources tell NY1 that the family of Officer Eric Hernandez made the decision to take him off life support at St. Barnabas Hospital just after 1 p.m. Wednesday.

Hernandez, 24, had been in a coma since January 28th, when he was shot by another officer who was responding to a fight involving the off-duty cop that broke out at the fast-food restaurant at about 5 a.m.

After stumbling out of the White Castle, investigators say Hernandez pointed his gun at another man he mistakenly believed was part of the attack. According to investigators, another officer saw Hernandez pointing his gun at the man and ordered him to drop his weapon. The officer then fired when Hernandez refused to drop his gun.

Police say Hernandez may not have heard orders to drop his weapon because of the injuries he sustained when he was beaten.

Doctors at St. Barnabas Hospital amputated the lower portion of Hernandez's leg last week as a result of one of the gunshot wounds. Hospital officials say the surgery was necessary to save Hernandez's life.

Six men have been charged with assault in connection with the attack that led to Hernandez's death.


----------

